# TANKED - Real life disappointment!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So to those of you who have watched the first 6 episodes of Tanked, i've got some disappointing news for you. I was in Vegas last weekend. (Awesome place by the way!)
So one of the episodes featured a gumball machine tank that was built for an icecream shop at Caesers Palace called Serindipity 3. I went to the resturant looking for the tank just to see it for myself but it was not there. When I inquired about the tank the waitresses told me that it was only there for the filming and was not a permanent fixture at the resturaunt. 
Kinda makes you wonder about all the stuff that happens behind the scenes of those tv shows. 

Anyway the show is great, i just wanted to share that little tidbit of info


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you see the other restaurant in Ceasar's Palace with the 100's (maybe even 1000's) of fancy Goldfish crammed into those tall skinny tanks?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

no i didn't see the gold fish one, but i saw a bunch of tanks throughout all the casinos and they all had that cheesy artificial reef in them... not sure if i saw one live reef tank anywhere


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

interesting show , pretty corny though. too much "westcoast choppers" shop family bs.

and too much of the one on one with the camera filled with silly dialouge.

im gonna check out some of the "LA Fishguy" on youtube.


----------

